# My Mourenx 69



## wanton007

Just recently built up my new 2017 Mourenx 69 Frame. So far it's been amazing!


----------



## krisv7

Nice!! I built mine up last month... almost went with your color scheme, but i got the silver one at the last minute. Question: did you have trouble with the rear axle skewer? Mine was terrible. I had to completely loosen the derailleur/axle hanger, then thread the axle in before it threaded in straight. Horrible alignment problem...


----------



## wanton007

I didn't really have any problems! 

My issue now is with the company itself. I registered my bike through the site to get the passport for the lifetime warranty but now I'm being told that it's 5 year warranty.

Did you register your bike and get the passport? I'm pretty pissed about the whole warranty thing now. The acquisition of Merckx by Ridley apparently changed this and I'm being told that any bikes in the last 2 years will get a 5 year warranty with proof of purchase. 

Which I assume, any owners that purchased bikes prior to 2015 will no longer have lifetime warranty, or any warranty at all! 

I feel like if they wanted to make this change, it should have been introduced in the 2018 line up of bikes and anyone who purchased prior to them would still maintain what they thought they would receive.


----------



## krisv7

Sorry for the late reply... 
I registered for the passport, but I haven't heard anything. I know my frame has a "Strict Lifetime Warranty" sticker on the bottom of it, so, I would think that they would honor it. If not, you could have legal grounds against the distributor in the US. 
My rear derailleur hanger got slightly bent, and cannot find one. The US distributor won't help at all; they don't have a replacement. I have straightened it, and it seems to be fine. However, i am regretting buying this bike. It's a shame that Merckx' name is attached to this level of incompetent service. I am going to sell it, once I acquire the hanger. Honestly, it doesn't even fit me that great. I am not comfortable on it, and nothing i do seems to help.


----------



## wanton007

That's unfortunate! Mine fits me pretty well. I mean the stack height is higher than my old frame but I'm also not getting any younger so probably not a bad thing. I could probably get close to my old bike if I got one of those slammystem covers but that would mean I'd have to cut the steerer tube again. 

Mine also has the strict lifetime warranty on it as well but in order to qualify, you need the passport which they're not sending out anymore...so I guess at this point, there's nothing I can really do about it. 

I wonder if this would help at all: 
https://glorycycles.com/wheels-manufacturing-rear-derailleur-hanger-160-for-wilier-and-eddy-merckx/

Maybe try and get your frame warrantied!


----------

